# loading dock



## Doncelle

Hola amigos,
Necesito por favor ayuda en traducir correctamente:
"Loading Dock" en la siguiente frase:

"These boxes go on the loading dock"

Mil gracias!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

"Puerto/muelle de embarque"

Saludos!


----------



## garabatos

Loading dock= Muelle de cargamento


----------



## Pos

Muelle de carga


----------



## Doncelle

THANK YOU, THANK YOU!    MIL GRACIAS A TOOOOOOODOS!
Saludos de California!


----------



## teofilo

Fsabroso, quizá muelle de embarque se acerca mas a ‘shipping dock’ mientras que muelle de carga seria ‘loading dock’.


----------



## fsabroso

teofilo said:


> Fsabroso, quizá muelle de embarque se acerca mas a ‘shipping dock’ mientras que muelle de carga seria ‘loading dock’.


Gracias Teofilo, tienes razón.


----------



## bellybutton

Hola!
yo tengo otra duda al respecto, : *Dock *es necesariamente utilizado en puertos/muelles? lo que pasa es que estoy traduciendo algo pero no hace logica que se relacione con puerto ni muelle ya que habla de envios de una empresa:

*All Shipments MUST be on the dock PRIOR to 3pm** or the shipment may not occur the same day.*



As always, thank you for your help!


----------



## jalibusa

El lugar en el edificio de una empresa en el cual se expide mercadería es el "loading dock" y generalmente está en tierra firme y lejos del agua. Plataforma de carga? Expedición?


----------



## translator.cat

_Plataforma de carga _(_y descarga_), o bien _zona_ (o _área_) _de carga _(_y descarga_)


----------

